# T5s



## DELLBOY (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi guys,

ive recently got back into the gym after a while of comfort eating so wanting to lose a few stone. I'm currently using c4 pwo to do my 5km runs but suffering with calf pumps! I can remember using T500 Fury by EAS and was struggling to find some online. Is there a similar product available that will help with my runs and aid weight loss?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

I like to make my own ECY stacks, I'm struggling to source ephedrine or anything with ephedrine in at the mo mate, not sure why.

There is a site that sells black fist or iron fist (cant remember) ephedrine and a T5 like blend but the feedback on the quality of the 2 products they sell isn't good.


----------



## Redsy (May 24, 2018)

Endomorph84 said:


> I like to make my own ECY stacks, I'm struggling to source ephedrine or anything with ephedrine in at the mo mate, not sure why.
> 
> There is a site that sells black fist or iron fist (cant remember) ephedrine and a T5 like blend but the feedback on the quality of the 2 products they sell isn't good.


 I bought some of those iron fist Ephedrine, not impressed. Wont be buying again for sure

Wish i had bought all TM kaizen he had in stock !!!

Am using clen/caffeine/yohimbine at minute, Seems to be working ok, just playing around with amounts and combos. Not that keen on yohimbine for some reason, i handle stims ok

At minute go to is 40 clen/ 200-300mg caffeine / 5 Yohimbine


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Redsy said:


> I bought some of those iron fist Ephedrine, not impressed. Wont be buying again for sure
> 
> Wish i had bought all TM kaizen he had in stock !!!
> 
> ...


 How you liking yohimbine mate? It's bloody grim but works so well.


----------



## DELLBOY (Apr 14, 2016)

Can't take clen as it gives me the shakes and makes me paranoid and anxious.

Anything know of a decent product that's readily available? I think pre workout is giving me the calf pumps so think T5s would be best suited.


----------



## Redsy (May 24, 2018)

Endomorph84 said:


> How you liking yohimbine mate? It's bloody grim but works so well.


 Not liking much. Bit light headed later in day. Prefer clen over yohimbine.

Am not trying too hard cutting at minute, been using above for stims/workout focus. Find clen helps with breathing for heavy cardio.


----------



## Redsy (May 24, 2018)

DELLBOY said:


> Can't take clen as it gives me the shakes and makes me paranoid and anxious.
> 
> Anything know of a decent product that's readily available? I think pre workout is giving me the calf pumps so think T5s would be best suited.


 There was a great preworkout thread, @Chelseastarted I think. He had some great, combos of OTC supps. Wasn't long ago


----------



## bigmass (Oct 18, 2018)

My Partner had some Triple T5 from XS . had caffeine dmaa and phentermine in - as close to the old dhacks yet . I tried 1 - Christ that's why I hate stimlants


----------



## MilkMonster (Mar 9, 2019)

I got given a bag of T5's ( supposedly) called Red Devil's just before Xmas , to be fair they did the job but I don't believe they were as strong as they said they were.

tried to make my own ECA stack recently but the eph tablets I got were absolutely crap, I think the days of decent T5's has gone.

ifyou can't do clen what about T3 ?


----------

